# Cube Reaction - Team, Race oder SL ?



## Rietz98 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

und gleich mal sorry das ich extra einen Thread aufmachen:

Ich fahre nun seid ca. 1/2 Jahr das Cube Attention 2010.

Ich hab mich damals für dieses günstige Einsteigermodel entschieden, da ich zunächst testen wollte, ob ich Spass am MTB Sport habe.

Und diese Frage kann ich nach einem halben Jahr und einigen km und Höhenmetern mit einem klaren "JA" beantworten.

So, nun wird es also Zeit ein besseres Model zu kaufen und ebenso soll es auch weiterhin ein Cube sein.

In der Preiskategorie würde ich die Neuanschaffung auf der Ausstattung Reaction einstufen.

Nur gibt es da jetzt die verschiedensten Modele, von denen mir optisch das RACE am besten gefällt. TEAM und SL würde mich aber auch optisch überzeugen.

Jetzt kommt es zur Entscheiden Frage: (da ich ja eine Laie bin):

Wo sind die gravierenden Unterschiede? Was brauche ich ? Welche Vor- und Nachteile hat welches Model?



Könnt ihr mir hier helfen?



Danke und Grüße aus Südhessen

Rietz98


----------



## reel (17. Januar 2011)

also der rahmen (sprich die geometrie und gewicht) ist bei allen versionen gleich. der unterschied liegt einzig und allein in der ausstattung und der farbe. je nach ausstattung schwankt aber auch der preis sehr ordentlich

Team --> Race --> SL
(preis und ausstattung steigend)

eine bessere ausstattung ist meistens etwas leichter wobei sich laut website angaben die gewichte der 3 räder um gerade mal 200 gramm unterscheiden.
preislich liegen sich auch recht nah beieinander (1600 - 1800)

da aber die ausstattung meiner meinung nach bei allen 3 sehr ähnlich is und in etwa in der gleichen liga spielt, würde ich mich glaub ich eher nach dem design entscheiden, gerade wenn du nur als hobby fährst und nicht so viel wert auf jedes gramm legst. wobei du dir auch überlegen könntest, ob du dir nicht vielleicht lieber noch ein fully zulegen willst, da du ja bereits ein hardtail hast. kommt halt ganz drauf an was du gern fährst 

also nochmal zusammengefasst:

Unterschiede: Farben, austattung (--> gewicht/preis) [allerdings keine gravierenden unterschiede]

was du brauchst kann leider keiner so genau sagen denke ich  je nachdem ob du mehr wert aufs aussehen, den preis oder eben die ausstattung legst kommt ein anderes fahrrad raus ^^

vor- und nachteile gibts aufgrund der geringen unterschiede auch nicht wirklich... der service für fox gabeln könnte evtl etwas teurer sein als der für die rockshox modelle, wodurch das gesparte geld durch das günstigere rad modell evtl beim nächsten gabel service wieder draufgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (17. Januar 2011)

Und das SL hat eben ne Sram-Schaltung, während die beiden anderen mit Shimano unterwegs sind.
Was davon jetzt "besser" ist, musst du für dich selbst entscheiden, wobei zumindest das Schaltwerk beim SL aus Srams XTR äquivalenter Gruppe ist, also ne Klasse über den XT-Schaltwerken...


----------



## Rietz98 (18. Januar 2011)

Okay,

danke euch beiden.
Ich hab mich jetzt (aktuell) für das TEAM entschieden, die Optik vom Race gefällt mir zwar besser, aber das TEam hat wohl die bessere Feder (?).
Wie siehts mit dem Laufrad aus? Ist da der Unterschied gravierend?


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

reden wir von der alten 125er serie oder von den kommenden neuen ams130?

zu den gabeln der beiden neuen versionen (ams 130 team / race)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7533749

kannst also gerade wenn dir die optik auch noch besser gefällt beherzt zum race greifen  (gabeln sind sehr ähnlich, race evtl einen tick "besser")

zu den laufrädern kann ich dir leider nix genaues sagen wobei ich denke dass die vom race vllt etwas leichter sind, da es ja mit 300 gramm weniger angegeben wird als das team.


----------



## Rietz98 (18. Januar 2011)

Bei mir im Cube Prospekt wird das Team (10,9kg) minimal leichter als das Race (11,0kg) angegeben.
Die Fox Feder im Team soll wohl auch die bessere sein.

Jetzt habe ich mich auch schon fÃ¼r das Reaction Team 2011 entschieden.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch, ob sich die 200 â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r das Reaction GTC Team 2011 lohnen.

WeiÃ das noch jemand ?

Danke fÃ¼r die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten !

Hier beide Bikes

Ausstattung Reaction GTC Team 2011 (Carbon) ( 1799.- â¬)

Rahmen:GTC Twin Mold Monocoque TechnologyFarbe:Black White BlueRahmengrÃ¶Ãe:16", 18", 20", 22"*Gabel:Fox 32 F100 RL ALPS, 100mm, Lockout*Steuersatz:FSA Orbit I-T-R integratedVorbau:Syntace F149Lenker:Syntace Duraflite 2014 318 Oversized incl. RFR-BarendsGriffe:CUBE Ultralight Screw-On-Race-GripSchaltwerk:Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speedUmwerfer:Shimano SLX FD-M660-10, Top Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speedSchalthebel:Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speedBremsen:Formula RX Tune hydr. discbrake (180/160mm)Kurbel:Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, Press-Fit BB (BB86) 10 speedKassette:Shimano CS-HG81 11-34T, 10-speedKette:Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 108 linksLaufradsatz:SunringlÃ© Ryde XMB wheelsetReifen vorne:Schwalbe Rocket Ron Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25Reifen hinten:Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25SchlÃ¤uche:Schwalbe MTB light SV14Feldgenband:Schwalbe 22-559Pedale:noneSattel:RFR Natural Shape 0.2 MSattelstÃ¼tze:RFR Prolight 31,6mm setbackSattelklemme:GTC integrated Lock 34.9mmGewicht:10,8 kgArtikelnummer:216300


Ausstattung Reaction Team 2011 ( ALU-Rahmen ) (1599.- â¬ )

Rahmen:HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform Tripple ButtedFarbe:Black White GreyRahmengrÃ¶Ãe:14", 16", 18", 20", 22"*Gabel:Fox 32 RL100 OB Remote, 100mm, Remote-Lockout*Steuersatz:FSA Orbit Z semi-integratedVorbau:Syntace F149Lenker:Syntace Duraflite 2014 318 Oversized incl. RFR-BarendsGriffe:CUBE Ultralight Screw-On-Race-GripSchaltwerk:Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speedUmwerfer:Shimano SLX FD-M660-10, Top Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speedSchalthebel:Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speedBremsen:Formula RX Tune hydr. discbrake (180/160mm)Kurbel:Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, Press-Fit BB (BB86) 10 speedKassette:Shimano CS-HG81 11-34T, 10-speedKette:Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 108 linksLaufradsatz:SunringlÃ© Ryde XMB wheelsetReifen vorne:Schwalbe Rocket Ron Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25Reifen hinten:Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25SchlÃ¤uche:Schwalbe MTB light SV14Feldgenband:Schwalbe 22-559Pedale:noneSattel:RFR Natural Shape 0.2 MSattelstÃ¼tze:RFR Prolight 31,6mm setbackSattelklemme:Scape Varioclose 34.9mmGewicht:10,9 kgArtikelnummer:215200


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

ach sorry hab jetzt reaction und ams130 verwechselt 
reaction race hat tatsächlich keine fox gabel wobei die reba sicher auch ned schlechter is

abgesehen davon dass ich nicht besonders gerne carbon fahre, geällt mir das gtc team mit dem mehr an blau und der weissen gabel besser. ich glaub ned dass du einen unterschied zum alu merkst... gewicht is fast gleich, austattung ebenfalls
je nachdem wie gut du die 200 euro verschmerzen kannst nimm das was dir besser gefällt würd ich sagen


----------



## Rietz98 (18. Januar 2011)

HEy danke...
Carvon soll wohl anfälliger sein?
In welcher Hinsicht ?
200  für 100g Gewicht machen wohl keinen Sinn.
Somahl ich die ALU Version dezenter finde.
Dann passt das denke ich.
Ich werde mir das ALU gönnen.
Die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

Naja was heisst anfälliger... Carbon ist spröde bei schlagartigen Krafteinwirkungen ... sprich steinschlag und ähnliches
allerdings sind die rahmen alle am unterrohr durch entsprechende folien geschützt. natürlich hat carbon auch andere vorteile als gewicht wie z.b. komfort etc. aber ich fühl mich persönlich trotzdem auf einem guten alu rahmen wohler

und da du ja wahrscheinlich keine rennen fahren wirst musst auch ned auf jedes gramm schauen das man irgendwo sparen könnte durch ausstattung oder rahmen.

nimm was dir besser gefällt ^^

ps: wär nett wenn sich noch jemand anderes mal einschalten würde... ned dass ich hier unsinn erzähl


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2011)

Einen Carbon-Rahmen spürt man IMHO auf jeden Fall (ich rede vom 2010er Modell) ...

Erstens in der Geldbörse, aber das ist - je nach Kaufkraft - zu vernachlässigen. 

Zweitens ist der Tretlagerbereich beim GTC schön hart und steif (mag man(n) eben.. ), ich merke das sehr wohl im Wiegetritt, der schön in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird (im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen 3 HT´s und vor allem - natürlich - zu meinen bisherigen 2 Fullys).

Drittens bleibt noch ein Rest an Komfort übrig - im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Alu-HT´s, die einfach bockhart sind (mit Fully natürlich überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen). In der Bike (glaube ich) gabs mal irgendeine Messung, wo die festgestellt haben wollen, dass der Rahmen ca. 4mm Federweg hinten bietet (durch flexen an den Streben), gegenüber meinen anderen Böcken - die 0mm bieten - einfach um eine Spur weicher im Gelände.

Natürlich ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, dass ein Carbonrahmen anfälliger ist, wenn man stürzt bzw. das Bike einfach blöd umfällt (z.B. auf einen Stein). Vor allem mit den Umfallern hab ich mich einfach abgefunden und ich passe einfach auf und kontrolliere 3x wenn ich das Bike irgendwo hinstelle bzw. anlehne. Bei Stürzen kann man sich natürlich nicht besonders vorsehen, das passiert halt einfach mal. Bisher mit dem Carbonteil zum Glück noch nicht (vielleicht liegts einfach am Alter, dass ich da vorsichtiger irgendwo rumgurke...  ).

Probleme mit Steinschlägen hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Allerdings ist das bei Alu mittlerweile teilweise auch ein Problem - ich denke an das Bike meines Freundes (ein Scandium-Rahmen mit der Wandstärke einer Coladose) - der hat einen "Durchschuss" im Unterrohr.

ICH würde mir wieder ein Carbon-Teil (egal ob Fully oder HT) kaufen - meine Meinung, kann jeder anders sehen, ich schreib ja keinem vor, was er kaufen soll.


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

du kannst natürlich die tretlagersteifigkeit deines carbon HT nicht mit der eines fullys vergleichen 
um wirklich sagen zu können dass sich der carbon rahmen lohnt also die 200 euro aufpreis müsste man das gleiche rad als alu version testen. und 0mm komfort bock hast du auch ned... das carbon hat nur bissl mehr als dein alu rahmen doch auch diese flexen ganz leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2011)

reel schrieb:


> du kannst natürlich die tretlagersteifigkeit deines carbon HT nicht mit der eines fullys vergleichen



Hach....wozu schreibe ich was. Es wird einem in jedem Forum vermiest. Immer kommt jemand der es besser weiß. Wenn du lesen würdest, so würdest du auch erfahren, dass ich es mit meinen 3 bisherigen HT´s verglichen habe und die Fullys sowieso außen vor gelassen habe. Wenn jemand dies aus meinem obigen Satz nicht raus lesen konnte, dann weiß er es jetzt.



reel schrieb:


> um wirklich sagen zu können dass sich der carbon rahmen lohnt also die 200 euro aufpreis müsste man das gleiche rad als alu version testen.



Ist mir klar, nur zeig mir mal bitte einen Rahmen, den es in den genau gleichen Abmessungen, Winkeln, gleichem Gewicht und gleicher Ausstattung sowohl in Carbon als auch in Alu gibt.... Mir wäre keiner bekannt. Also wird es an der Durchführung scheitern. Selbst das GTC ist mit dem Alu-Reaction nicht 100%ig vergleichbar.



reel schrieb:


> und 0mm komfort bock hast du auch ned... das carbon hat nur bissl mehr als dein alu rahmen doch auch diese flexen ganz leicht



Ich hab unter anderem ein altes Marin (mit den 4-Kant-Streben am Hinterbau) und glaube mir, da flext nix (zumindest nicht spürbar). Das ist dermaßen hart, dass das einzige nachgiebige die Reifen sind - und die sind auf der Stadtschlampe meist viel zu hart aufgepumpt (soll ja ein weilchen halten, weil ich nicht dauernd nachpumpen will.....  ). Da ist ein eindeutiger Unterschied festzustellen, dass zwar das Bike gegenüber dem Carbon-GTC an sich einerseits viel härter ist, sich jedoch im Tretlagerbereich und im Vortrieb sehr wohl Schwächen leistet.

PS: und nochmals: MEINE obigen Berichte spiegeln MEINE Erfahrungen und MEINE Meinung wider. Ob man sich jetzt für Alu oder Carbon oder sonst irgendeinen Werkstoff entscheidet, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich lasse mir nur MEINE EIGENEN Erfahrungen sicher nicht schlecht reden oder ausreden (wie z.B. du weißt ja gar nicht was du hast.....). Jeder darf gerne seine Meinung äußern, das habe ich auch gemacht, nur dann gleich dagegen wettern bringts nicht. Dann kann man dem Threadersteller gleich schreiben "Kauf dir Alu - Carbon - Titan - Stahl (richtiges ankreuzen), alles andere ist sowieso Mist".


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

ganz ruhig ^^

ich hab nichts mies geredet bzw. wars zumindest nicht so gemeint.
erstens mal bin ich froh dass du deine meinung geschrieben hast damit rietz sein neues rad nicht nur aufgrund meiner posts auswählt sondern auch andere meinungen mitbekommt.
dass du dein carbon mit den anderen 3hts verglichen hast hab ich durchaus mitbekommen und nur nochmal betont dass man es mit den (von dir auch erwähnten) fullys nicht vergleichen kann, da rietz scheinbar noch nicht besonders viel ahnung von rädern hat und da nichts falsch verstehen soll.

man kann den komfort von rahmen durch messverfahren ermitteln. dabei spielen dann keine reifen oder ausstattung eine rolle. je nachdem wie alt manche HTs sind kann es sein dass sie aufgrund fehlender konifizierung und stärkerer wandstärken wirklich weniger komfort bieten im vergleich zu einem modernen alu rahmen. dass auch diese trotzdem noch weniger komfort bieten als ein carbon rahmen habe ich aber auch dazu gesagt. (gleiches gilt übrigens für die tretlagersteifigkeiten wobei da alu rahmen oft einen höheren wert erzielen)

also ich wollte weder gegen dich, noch gegen deine meinung oder erfahrung, noch gegen deinen post wettern. ich will weder dir noch rietz carbon ausreden geschweige denn etwas anderes einreden (ich habe gesagt "kauf was gefällt" und mir persönlich gefällt das carbon ja sogar besser  ).  ich teile lediglich ebenso meine meinung und erfahrungen zu diesem thema bei.

entschuldigung für das missverständnis


----------



## fkal (18. Januar 2011)

reel schrieb:


> natÃ¼rlich hat carbon auch andere vorteile als gewicht wie z.b. komfort etc. aber ich fÃ¼hl mich persÃ¶nlich trotzdem auf einem guten alu rahmen wohler



ich weiÃ warum du dich auf deinem alu bike wohler fÃ¼hlst als auf einem carbon hardtail! aber ich verrate es nicht!


DU musst wissen, ob dir die 200â¬ Aufpreis wirklich wert sind. Der Reaction Carbonrahmen fÃ¤hrt sich merklich steifer und man hat mehr Vortrieb (hier). Aluminium ist deutlich elastischer und fÃ¼hlt sich daher komfortabler beim fahren an. Einfach ausgedrÃ¼ckt "es federt".


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> ich weiß warum du dich auf deinem alu bike wohler fühlst als auf einem carbon hardtail! aber ich verrate es nicht!


----------



## Rietz98 (18. Januar 2011)

Ganz ruhig Jungs 

Also Fazit:
Mit dem Reaction Team 2011 mach ich nichts falsch oder?


----------



## fkal (18. Januar 2011)

Rietz98 schrieb:


> Also Fazit:
> Mit dem Reaction Team 2011 mach ich nichts falsch oder?



ein gutes und grundsolides bike. das einzige was ich ändern würde, wäre die bereifung, wenn du mit schlamm öfter in berührung kommst. dafür reicht die kombination racing ralph/ rocket ron in meinen augen einfach nicht aus. aber daran solls ja nicht scheitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rietz98 (19. Januar 2011)

Es ist bestellt ;-)


----------



## andi_tool (19. Januar 2011)

Rietz98 schrieb:


> Es ist bestellt ;-)



das Team? 
Schreibe mir doch noch per PN, was Du dafür bezahlst


----------



## Rietz98 (20. Januar 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> das Team?
> Schreibe mir doch noch per PN, was Du dafür bezahlst


 
Ja, hab mir das TEam bestellt.
Hab dir ne PN geschrieben.


Danke allen für die Hilfe und BEratung....
Mich stören irgendwie nur noch diese grauen Reifen.....


----------



## andi_tool (20. Januar 2011)

Rietz98 schrieb:


> Ja, hab mir das TEam bestellt.
> Hab dir ne PN geschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Rietz98,
bei mir ist keine PN angekommen...
Gruß
Andreas


----------

